
How Fast Is Amp Really? - pornel
https://timkadlec.com/remembers/2018-03-19-how-fast-is-amp-really/
======
NoGravitas
I'm amazed this article didn't get voted up and get more attention.

The tldr; is that AMP pages _are_ much faster than the canonical version of
their pages, but effectively the only reason is that they are less bloated. In
principle, you can make a faster-than-AMP page by not relying on JS for your
critical render path, and by either using a decent CDN or applying certain
optimizations yourself.

The difference between AMP and a simply de-bloated page is that you can get a
manager to approve AMP, but not a simply de-bloated page. Also, Google boosts
AMP pages, but not pages that are fast without AMP.

